# die-free-sms-seite



## hamster07 (4 November 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin leider auch auf eine solche Abo-Falle hineingefallen. Als ich im Urlaub war schrieb ich *eine* SMS von der Internetseite w*w.die-free-sms-seite.de. Ich füllte alles aus und schickte dieses Formular ab. Dabei war mir nicht bewusst, dass ich damit ein Abo abschloss. Außerdem aber gab ich ein falsches Geburtsdatum an. Ich bin 1990 Jahrgang und gab 1989 an, weil es 90 noch nicht gab (ich wollte einfach nur eine sms verschicken und sah es als nicht wichtig an, wann mein Geburtstag ist). 
Nach 2 Wochen haben wir eine Mahnung bekommen, dass wir die Rechnung zu zahlen haben.
Meine Eltern schrieben daraufhin, dass ich noch minderjärig bin und gaben mein korrektes Geburtsdatum an und baten das Abo wieder zurück zu ziehen.
Gestern bekamen wir eine Mail in der stand, dass ich mich nach § 263a, §§1, 3 JGG strafbar gemacht habe. Nun will die Firma eine Kopie meines Personalausweises, meine Geburtsurkunde ect. haben. Außerdem haben wir, laut Schreiben, einen Vermögensschaden zum Nachteil der Firma herbeigeführt. Sie wollen einen Schadensersatz in Höhe des Jahresbeitrags (99,00 €).
Darf die Firma mich darauf verklagen, dass ich falsche Angaben gemacht habe? 
Gerade kam die 2. Mahnung per Mail und sms (Forderung wird an Inkassobüro weitergeleitet).
Soll ich diese ignorieren und abwarten?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



hamster07 schrieb:


> Als ich im Urlaub war schrieb ich *eine* SMS von der Internetseite w*w.die-free-sms-seite.de.
> ....
> Soll ich diese ignorieren und abwarten?



die-free-sms-seite.*de* gibt es nicht, die-free-sms-seite.*com* gibt es.
registriert wie üblich auf die Phantasieadressen in London und Flensburg 

Eine  der typischen "Kostenlosseiten"

ansonsten lies dir das durch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Es spricht einiges für die-freesms-seite.com als Anbieterseite.


----------



## hamster07 (13 November 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Hi,
die haben mir jetzt angeblich ihre letzte Mahnung geschickt. In der steht drin:





> bitte überweisen Sie sofort den unten genannten Betrag.
> 
> Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen
> unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?
> ...



Was soll ich jetzt machen? Soll ich das weiterhin ignorieren und warten bis wirklich ein Mahnbescheid oder Vollstreckungsbescheid kommt? Ich hätte die Mail auch ignoriert, aber das mit dem Mahnbescheid macht mir ein bisschen Angst. Ist das richtig, dass dieser erst per Post (also wenn er per Mail kommt kann ich ihn auch ignorieren?) kommen muss und ich dann 2 Wochen Zeit hab dagegen zu widerrufen? Danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Lg


----------



## dvill (13 November 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Die letzte Mahnung? Dann ist noch für Jahre vorgesorgt.


----------



## hamster07 (13 November 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Ich habe trotzdem noch einmal eine Frage. Die Firma ist zwar jetzt nicht mehr darauf eingegangen, aber ich mach mir immernoch Gedanken darüber. Ich habe in der Anmeldung ein falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben (1989, statt 1990). Dies soll der Mail der Firma nach :strafbar nach § 263a, §§ 1, 3 JGG sein. Muss ich mir daüber jetzt noch Gedanken darüber machen?


----------



## physicus (13 November 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

lesen...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

Mach Dir wegen dem Geburtsdatum keine Sorgen. Lies nur!


----------



## chris-si (14 November 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

also ich hatte mich dort vor kurzem auch angemeldet und auch eine mahnung bekommen auf die ich reagiert habe ...ich habe ihnen gesagt dass ich keine 18 bin usw ....daraufhin haben die mir noch ne mail geschickt und meinten es wäre betrug bla bla und ich müsste denen 35 euro überweisen als schadensersatz und eine kopie des ausweises und der geburtsurkunde schicken ....das hatt mich stutzig gemacht warum geburtsurkunde ...da hat keine was verloren .....aufjeden fall habe ich den fall r polizei weitergegeben ...naya mal schaun was bei raus kommt ....


----------



## Caja69 (23 November 2007)

*SHIFTworx*

Hallihallo,

ja, jetzt bin auch ich auf so einen dubiosen Internetanbieter hereingefallen, und das aus later Unachtsamkeit.....Ich spreche hier von der SHIFTworx GmbH und ihrer Seite "freesms-seite.com", auf der groß und breit für einen KOSTENLOSEN sms-service geworben wird. !00 sms soll man angeblich kostenfrei und ohne Anmeldung in Anspruch nehmen dürfen.
Erst in den AGB´s steht dann unter §6 etwas von 99€ Beitrag und ebenso versteckt findet sich so ganz nebenbei die Anmerkung, es handele sich um ein 24 Monate Abo.
Ohne Mahnungen ( die ich angeblich per E-mail bekommen haben soll ), flatterte mir nun das Schreiben eines Inkasso-Büros in den Briefkasten.
Seltsamerweis ist der Geschäftsführer dieses Inkasso-Büros unter dem selben Namen bekannt, wie der, der mit "freesms" auf verschiedenen Internetseiten in Verbindung gebracht wird....aha, wir haben sogar schon das eigene Inkasso-Unternehmen, ja?  Wie praktisch!
Meine Fragen:
- Hat irgendwer von euch schon Erfahrung mit SHIFTworx und ihrer Freesms.com?
und:
- Gibt es ein Gesetz oder eine Vorschrift, die besagt, dass Preise und Gebühren NICHT in den AGB´s "versteckt" sein dürfen ( zumal nach aussen hin geradezu riesig mit FREE und KOSTENLOS gelockt wird )
Bitte, wo steht darüber etwas und wo finde ich es?

Vielen Dank,
Carola


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2007)

*AW: SHIFTworx*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
@shiftworx: mal gegoogelt?


----------



## Raluca (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Entschuldigung...ich bin eine Austauschstudentin für 2 Semester in Heilbronn und ich habe mich angemeldet für diese Free Sms Seite, aber ich habe geglaubt dass das eine rechtige Free Sms Seite ist und wenn ich Mahnungen per Mail gekriegt habe, ich habe nicht gedacht dass das etwas wichtig ist (ich war auch zu den Studentenjurist und er hat auch so gedacht), aber jetzt habe ich beim Post eine Mahnung von Inkassbüro gekriegt und ich bin verzweifelt, weil ich studiere hier wegen eine Stipendium was ich in Rumänien gekriegt habe und ich krieg 350 euro pro Monat (und die Miete ist 189), das heisst wenn ich diese Geld überweisen würde, dann muss ich eine ganze Monate nichts essen. Was soll ich machen?? Bite helfen mir! Danke!
Ich entschuldige mich für meine Grammatikfehler!

Ich habe so geanwortet, weil ich weiss nicht wie man ein Nachrichen posten kann.....


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



Raluca schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen??


Eine  der typischen "Kostenlosseiten"
Nicht aufregen und ganz entspannt lesen, 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
es gibt überhaupt  keinen  Grund Angst zu haben


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> die-free-sms-seite.*de* gibt es nicht, die-free-sms-seite.*com* gibt es.
> registriert wie üblich auf die Phantasieadressen in London und Flensburg


Weder die eine noch die andere ist derzeit erreichbar. Nun frage ich mich als interessierter Beobachter, wofür die Nutzer nun 24 Monate lang und das noch dazu (jährlich) im Voraus bezahlen sollen, wenn das Projekt gar nicht erreichbar ist?

Wenn es schon um die Flensburger Bande geht, dann nehme ich doch einfach mal ein anderes Beispiel unter kostenlos-sms-deal.com. Hier zeigt sich die Taktik des Anbieters besonders deutlich. Wer meint, dass auf diese Art- und Weise eine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, kann dies Meinung für sich behalten, da der Kostenhinweis alles andere als deutlich gem. dem deutschen BGB dargestellt ist.
Man nehme z. B. einen 17" Monitor mit der standardmäßigen Einstellung 1024 x 768 Pixel, einer Einstellung, die vom überwiegenden Teil der Internetgemeinde angewendet wird (Bild 1). Dann lässt man sich die Wortfügung *kostenlos*-sms-... durchs Hirn schießen und frage sich abschließend, ob hier wer was vom Zahlemann erzählt hat. Die Tatsache, dass man das angezeigte Fenster noch etwas nach untern scrollen könnte (weil dort ja noch Informationen stehen) ist für die Bewertung einer Zahlungspflicht uninteressant (Bild 2), da die Zumutbarkeit des Erkennens generell abgesprochen werden kann. Niemand muss eine Seite drehen und wenden, um womöglich mehr Informationen noch zu erfahren, wenn ihm bereits mit der ursächlichen Anzeige alle Informationen übermittelt werden, die er für sein Ansinnen braucht.


----------



## Diax82 (20 September 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Hallöchen...

Der letzte Beitrag ist ja schon etwas her, aber die dubiosen Machenschaften der Anbieter von [noparse]Die Freesms Seite [/noparse]sind immer noch aktuell. Ich bin selbst betroffen und habe eine Fragen zu diesem Thema. Folgender Sachverhalt:

Letztes Jahr bin ich auf diese Masche reingefallen. Habe mich auf dieser Seite mit meiner Handynummer registriert und auch prompt eine "Probesms" verschickt. Keine zwei Wochen später (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht noch innerhalb der gesetzlichen 14tägigen Widerrufsfrist) erhielt ich dann die Rechnung per Email - ich soll für das zweijährige Abo 99,00 € für die ersten 12 Monate an Bankkonto xyz überweisen. Daraufhin schrieb ich den Widerruf, was zur Folge hatte dass ich ein paar Tage später abermals eine Mail bekam: auf meinen Widerruf könnte nicht eingegangen werden, da ich durch das explizite Setzen des Hakens bei der Registrierung die AGBs bestätigt hätte. ... Schriftverkehr hin und her bzgl versteckter Kosten etc. ... Und dann kamen die mir so, dass ich doch bereits den SERVICE genutzt hätte und EINE SMS (die Probesms) verschickt habe. Im Endeffekt habe ich Dussel aus Unsicherheit über die Rechtslage dann die Überweisung von mittlerweile 109€ (inkl. 10€ Mahngebühren!) überwiesen und gleichzeitig das Kündigungsschreiben aufgesetzt.

Nun werde ich seit diesem Monat wieder damit genervt, ich soll gefälligst die zweite Zahlung tätigen ... Zwischenzeitlich wieder inkl. der Mahngebühren. Recht "amüsant" ist auch der Text unter der Mahnung:

*Hinweis zur Mahnung*
_Im Zuge dieser Anmeldung haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens unsere AGBs bestätigt.
Sicherlich ist Ihnen nicht entgangen, dass es sich bei unserem Angebot um ein 24-Monates-Abo mit jährlicher Zahlung im Voraus handelt.
Dieses Angebot haben Sie vor allem durch Ihre geleistete Zahlung für das erste Jahr der Vetragslaufzeit noch einmal eindeutig bestätigt. Wir sind insofern berechtigt, diesen Betrag von Ihnen einzufordern._

*
Muss ich jetzt wieder die Zahlung vornehmen oder abwarten und Tee trinken?*


----------



## wahlhesse (20 September 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



Diax82 schrieb:


> _Wir sind insofern berechtigt, diesen Betrag von Ihnen einzufordern._


 :auslach:

Das hätten die wohl gerne.
Aber... auch wenn hier keine klare Aussage wie Ja oder Nein gefällt werden darf, so kann man doch den obigen Satz bezweifeln.

Daher der Link zum Erste-Hilfe-Kasten:
Rechnung - Mahnung - Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
und für Lesefaule zum anhören:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## T.G. (29 September 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Hallo!

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, in dem Fall von Diax82 wieder an das Geld ranzukommen. Also wenn man bereits überwiesen hat, kann man dann irgendwie wieder das Geld zurückbekommen?

LG

T. G.


----------



## physicus (30 September 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Hallo!

Das Geld ist wohl verloren sein. Es sei denn, die Bank hätte in der Zwischenzeit das Konto gekündigt und die Überweisung geht somit wieder zurück. 

LG
P


----------



## T.G. (30 September 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Achso.
Danke!
Aber wäre er in diesem Fall dazu verpflichtet, den Betrag für die zweiten 12 Monate zu zahlen? Würde mich mal interessieren. Weiß da jemand was?

LG
T. G.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## T.G. (30 September 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Ah, danke!
Ich hab des jetzt zwar noch net ganz verstanden, ob er in seinem Fall das Geld zurückverlangen könnte.
Also so wie ich das jetzt verstehe, muss er jetzt auch nichts weiter zahlen, weil der Vertrag damals bereits ungültig war, richtig?

LG

T. G.


----------



## mickey mouse (30 September 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

@TG: Ich glaub das ist richtig so.

Aber zum Zurueckverlangen: Wenn ich dir eine Rechnung ueber 100€ zustelle (ohne Gegenleistung, versteht sich), und Du bezahlst die Rechnung, koennte es für dich schwierig werden, das Geld zurueckzuverlangen. Strafrechtlich waere in diesem Fall überhaupt nichts zu machen. Zivilrechtlich muesstest du wohl einen Irrtum geltend machen. Ob du das dem Richter glaubhaft verklickern kannst? Und hab ich die 100€ noch?  Und willst Du die Kosten für eine Betreibung + Verfahren im Ausland vorschiessen? Ich weiss nicht.

MfG
MM


----------



## T.G. (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Stimmt. Dann sieht des eher schlecht aus!
Danke!

@ Diax82: Wie ist es denn bei dir weitergegangen? Gibt es irgendwas Neues?

Gruß
T. G.


----------



## T.G. (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Bei mir ist es genau der gleiche Fall wie bei Diax82. Jetzt haben die mir eine Mahnung geschickt. War das bei jemandem schonmal genau der gleiche Fall? Weil mich verunsichert des jetzt schon ein bisschen. Ich hab denen geschrieben, dass ich nichts zahlen werde und daraufhin kam die Mahnung. Es steht zwar hier (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos...-bezahlen.html), dass man dann nicht mehr zahlen muss, wenn der Vertrag bereits ungültig war, aber gibt es irgendein Gesetz, in dem das steht? Und ist dieser Vertrag wirklich ungültig?
Danke!

MfG T. G.


----------



## bernhard (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



T.G. schrieb:


> Ich hab denen geschrieben, dass ich nichts zahlen werde und daraufhin kam die Mahnung.


Was soll sonst passieren?

Brieffreundschaften mit denen zeigen Schwächen, die sofort weiter zur Verunsicherung und Angstmache ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## Hello!Marie (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

ICH BITTE DRINGEND UM HILFE!!!!


Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr eine Registrierung bei der die-freesms-seite.com abgeschlossen, leider ohne mein Wissen auch ein 24 Monatiges Jahres Abo welches pro Jahr mit 99 Euro abgerechnet wird.

Jetzt habe ich 2 Probleme.

1: Bei der Registrierung wollte ich jediglich gratis SMS versenden und habe  mich von dem FREE-SMS blenden lassen, worauf ich die AGB`s nicht wirklich gelesen habe und zu allem Überfluss eine Falschangabe (Mein Geb.Datum) gemacht habe. (Vor einem Jahr bei Vertragsabschluss war ich eben noch minderjährig, jetzt nicht mehr).


2: Als die Rechnung kam per E- Mail war ich sehr geschockt und wusste mir nicht weiter zu helfen, als die Rechnung von 99 Euro einfach nur zu bezahlen.Dies tat ich dann auch.


Jetzt vor kurzem bekam ich per E-Mail die 2. Zahlungsaufforderung für das 2.Jahr.Da ich mittlerweile von vielen gehört bzw. gesagt bekommen habe ich solle auf keinen Falle noch mal zahlen und die Mahnungen einfach ignorieren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich dies, nachdem ich das erste Mal schon bezahlt habe, machen kann.Die freesms-seite.com meinte in ihrer 2. Zahlungsaufforderung ja auch das weil ich das erste Mal gezahlt habe das es sozusagen nochmal eine Bestätigung wäre das ich nochmal zahlen werde und mich mit allem einverstanden erkläre.
Finanziel geht es mir zurzeit nicht sehr gut, ich bin in der 28. Schwangerschaftswoche und möchte nicht an mein hart erspartes Geld ran müssen.



WAS SOLL ICH JETZT NUR TUN???? ZAHLEN??? IGNORIEREN??? DROHT MIR WEGEN FALSCHANGABE EINE ANZEIGE?????



ICH BITTE UM HILFE, vielen Dank im Vorraus!!!


----------



## dvill (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2008)

Hello!Marie schrieb:


> DROHT MIR WEGEN FALSCHANGABE EINE ANZEIGE?


Nein, eher nicht! Anbieter wie dieser drohen zwar gelegentlich, scheuen es dann zumeist aber doch die Behörden zu bemühen, weil sie ja eigentlich anonym bleiben wollen.

Du musst dir das so vorstellen - wenn man bei der Nutzung eines Dienstes im Internet keine Geschäftsbeziehung eingeht (weil man von einem "Gratis"-Dienst ausgeht) dann ist es nicht nötig, echte Daten anzugeben. Wird nun durch die genutzte Internetseite bei der Registrierung ein Irrtum beim Nutzer erregt und ein unwirksamer Vertrag ausgelöst, dem der Nutzer in Unwissenheit auf irgend eine Weise irrtümlich zustimmte, dann kann keine Straftat angenommen werden. Strafrechtlich nennt man das dann "Rechtfertigungsgrund", ein derartiges Verfahren ist einzustellen.


----------



## Hello!Marie (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



> *Hinweis zur Mahnung*                Im Zuge dieser Anmeldung haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens unsere AGBs bestätigt.
> Sicherlich ist Ihnen nicht entgangen, dass es sich bei unserem Angebot um ein 24-Monates-Abo mit jährlicher Zahlung im Voraus handelt.
> Dieses Angebot haben Sie vor allem durch Ihre geleistete Zahlung für das erste Jahr der Vetragslaufzeit noch einmal eindeutig bestätigt. Wir sind insofern berechtigt, diesen Betrag von Ihnen einzufordern.




Mal dazu,...kommt mir ehrlich komisch vor als Begründung das ich nochmal zahlen soll!!!

Ich danke aber für eure antworten!Und werde auf jedenfall Mails, Drohungen, usw. Ignorieren.


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Hallo,

die Anbieter von Nutzlosdienstleistungen versuchen halt alles, um so viel Geld wie möglich zusammenzukratzen. Die wollen sich schliesslich auch tolle Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen :scherzkeks:. Was man als Betroffener davon zu halten hat, sollte nun klar sein.  Netter Versuch, aber Nein danke...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Hello!Marie (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

ICH HABE NOCH EINE FRAGE!!!


Nachdem ich bezahlt habe (diese gesagten 99 Euro) benutze ich diese Seite ein zeitlang auch zum SMS versenden.

Seit einem halben Jahr oder sogar länger benutze ich diese Seite nicht mehr - das heißt ich habe es im 2.Jahr des Abo`s auch noch nicht genutzt den ich jetzt aber weil es ja ein Abo ist bezahlen soll.

Weil ich diese Leistungen schon (Nach Zahlung) in Anspruch genommen habe, ist ein Vertrag zustande gekommen oder ist dieser trotzdem nicht rechtens???


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Hmmmmm,

wenn Du Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hast und diese auch soweit funktionierten, siehts allerdings anders aus. Aber ich mag mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Da würde ich mich lieber auf den Rat einer Verbraucherzentrale verlassen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Hello!Marie (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Mhh...trotzdem war ich beim Vertragsabschluss noch minderjährig...und als Volljährige habe ich keine einzige SMS versendet.

Es ging vielleicht 2-3 Monate so das ich wleche versendetet habe - immerhin habe ich bezahlt!

Dann hab ich die Seite nicht mehr gebraucht und nach den ganzen Ratschlägen ich solle ja nicht zahlen war ich auch nicht ( und bin ich immer noch nicht) bereit die 2.Zahlung zu leisten!


----------



## wissley (18 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Also hab auch mittlerweile auch schon einiges durch mit dieser dubiosen Firma! Hab mich letztes Jahr auch dort angemeldet und paar wochen später dann die Rechnung und daraufhin das ich diese nicht bezahlt habe 2 Mahnungen bekommen. Habe dann so dumm wie ich war das Geld bezahlt, weil mir das so geraten wurde. Habe aber sofort zu dem Tag als ich mich angemeldet hab gekündigt, also richtig mit Einschreiben Rückschein, etc. und dachte auch das ja dieses Jahr nix mehr kommen dürfte - dem war dann aber nicht so. Jetzt habe ich mittlerweile 1 Rechnung, 2 Mahnungen und seit gestern einen Rechtsanwaltsbrief bei mir rumliegen. Mittlerweile soll ich schon 155,65 € bezahlen, was ich aber nicht tun werde, da können die mir noch so sehr mit Gericht, Inkasso, und etc. drohen. Gott sei dank hab ich in meiner Verwandschaft einen Rechtsanwalt der sich derzeit drum kümmert und mir beisteht. Also ich empfehle jedem der irgendwelchen Ärger mit dieser tollen Firma hat nicht zu bezahlen und erst drauf einzugehen, wenn ein Brief vom Gericht kommt, denn wenn man darauf nicht antwortet muss man definitiv bezahlen! Ich hab auch noch 3-4 Freunde die auch Probleme mit der Firma haben, wo es auch schon vors Gericht geht oder bei der einen z. B. musste nur der Vater anrufen und dann haben die sich nie wieder gemeldet. 

Mir geht das ganze zur Zeit ziemlich am Ar... vorbei, denn da ich ordnungsgemäß gekündigt hab und dafür noch den Einschreiben Rückschein als Nachweis habe können die mir eh nix, das einzigste was ich toll fände ist wenn ich vielleicht die 100 € vom vorigen Jahr zurückbekommen würde, was ich aber erstmal abklären muss ob es noch geht! 

Also lasst euch ne unterkriegen und wenn ihr ne wisst was ihr machen sollt, ruft doch einfach mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale an!


----------



## Wembley (18 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



wissley schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch 3-4 Freunde die auch Probleme mit der Firma haben, wo es auch schon vors Gericht geht


Also das glaube ich nicht. Da wird höchstens damit gedroht. Aber das gehört ja bei denen zum Standard. Aber wahrmachen? Nein, Nein, Nein.


----------



## wissley (20 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Na Vorladung fürs Gericht soll kommen, aber ich denke eher nicht das es so weit geht, denn da die netten Leute dieser tollen Firma sicherlich anonym bleiben wollen werden sie sicherlich nicht vors Gericht gehen!


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



wissley schrieb:


> Na Vorladung fürs Gericht soll kommen, aber ich denke eher nicht das es so weit geht, denn da die netten Leute dieser tollen Firma sicherlich anonym bleiben wollen werden sie sicherlich nicht vors Gericht gehen!


Das ist wie bei den Hunden, die gerne viel bellen, aber nicht beißen. Diese Burschen drohen zwar immer gleich mit dem Gericht, fürchten dieses jedoch wie der Teufel das Weihwasser! Also cool bleiben - und lesen


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Diese Burschen drohen zwar immer gleich mit dem Gericht, fürchten dieses jedoch wie der Teufel das Weihwasser!


Warum wohl   Dreimal in drei Jahren versucht und  jedesmal einen auf die Backe gekriegt, da 
kommt Freude auf :-D


----------



## Hello!Marie (22 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Mhh..eig. denke ich ist jetzt schon alles geklärt.
Hab denen ne Vorlage geschickt von der Verbbraucherzentrale.Hab in dem Schreiben nachträglich gekündigt etc. Bis jetzt ist nichts wieder gekommen.Jedenfalls nicht per Mail.

Ich hatte bei Vertragsabschluss aber noch eine andere Adresse.
Sie Müssten zwar von meinem Schreiben meine neue Adresse haben, aber was wenn nicht?
Was ist wenn jetzt ein Mahnbescheid kommt ich ihn aber nicht lese weil er an die andere Adresse geschickt wird?


----------



## jupp11 (22 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



Hello!Marie schrieb:


> Was ist wenn jetzt ein Mahnbescheid kommt ich ihn aber nicht lese weil er an die andere Adresse geschickt wird?


Abgesehen davon, dass ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
in der Nutzlosbranche weniger wahrscheinlich  ist, als  vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, 
ist er keine Wurfpostsendung sondern erfolgt per Zustellung:
http://www.juraforum.de/forum/archive/t-97550/mahnbescheid---zustellung


> Die Zustellung geschieht immer über Postzustellungsurkunde, weil hier der Absender den Nachweis führen kann, dass der MB auch zugegangen ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Außerdem darf nicht vergessen werden, dass die Nutzlosbetreiber für jeden Mahnbescheid mit 
mindestens 23€ in Vorlage treten müßten.

Da stimmt dann die Gleichung  brutto unberechtigte Forderungen = netto unberechtigte Einnahmen 
nicht mehr


----------



## joschi_86 (27 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

hallo und guten abend 
zum 1. schade das ich diese seite heute erst gefunden habe...
zum 2. habe ich auch ein prob mit dieser seite, und zwar:

ich habe mich dort vor einem jahr angemeldet und ja ich war einer der schiss hatte und bezahlt hat nun bekamm ich wieder eine mail die von meinem 24monate laufzeit vertrag 2´te rechnung im vorraus zu zahlen, soll oder muss ich diese rechnung nun auch zahlen oder sollte ich es sein lassen???? komme nun wieder ins drudeln und weiß ned weiter...

mit megadownloadz hatte ich das selbe problem, war aber diesmal mutiger und habe nie darauf geantwortet und nun wollte das sogenante inkassobüro denn fall dem gericht übergeben muss ich nun angst deswegen haben??? (ist mitlerweile ca 1-2monate her)

hoffe auf hilfe von euch
mit freundlichen gruß

Joschi


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



joschi_86 schrieb:


> t nun bekamm ich wieder eine mail die von meinem 24monate laufzeit vertrag 2´te rechnung im vorraus zu zahlen, soll oder muss ich diese rechnung nun auch zahlen oder sollte ich es sein lassen????


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## 2btobi (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

..war auch ein opfer dieser seite.. zahlte auch kräftig, aber ich erkannte soeben daß es diese seite gar nicht mehr gibt?! d.h. ich kann deren "service" garnichtmal mehr nutzen!! trotz vorauszahlung wie erwähnt.. weiss jemand von euch ob ich dazu berechtigt bin "schadensersatz"- ansprüche geltend zu machen? wo finde ich deren genaue anschrift, dass ich diesen [ edit]dienst wenigstens kündigen kann? danke im voraus!


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Vielleicht mal HIER anfragen, wie die derzeitige ladungsfähige Anschrift ist....  :-D


----------



## jessy5583 (12 März 2009)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Ja ich gehöre auch dazu :-( Und ich habe es auch soeben erst gemerkt , das es die Seite gar nicht mehr gibt .. natürlich die von Shiftworks .. war ja klar , mein Mann meinte damals zu mir .. zahl das nicht .. und was ist .. hab es gemacht 2x 99 Euro musste ich zahlen .. ich bin soooo bescheuert .. ich will mein Geld zurück . menno:cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (13 März 2009)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*



jessy5583 schrieb:


> ich will mein Geld zurück . menno:cry:



Das dürfte ein schwieriges Unterfangen werden, denn die dafür zuständigen Herren haben inzwischen leider Insolvenz angemeldet.


----------



## kaddsi88 (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

So, ich merke grade, dass ich wohl schön blöd war, die letzten 2 Jahre den von mir geforderten Betrag zu bezahlen,aber wie dem auch sei, ich habe grade die Kündigung in einen Umschlag gepackt und wollte die denen jetzt senden.

Allerdings merkte ich dabei, dass die Internet-Seite gar nicht mehr existiert, was auch erklärt, warum die mir auf meine Kündigungs-Mail nicht geantwortet haben.
Soll ich denn die schriftliche Kündigung jetzt überhaupt noch rausschicken?
DANKE


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: die-free-sms-seite*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------

